# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  جزوه آمار و احتمالات مهندسی (دانشگاه علم و صنعت)

## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
به درخواست دوستان جزوه درس آمار و احتمال مهندسی  از دانشگاه علم و صنعت رو اینجا قرار میدم.

موفق باشید/

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام خيلي ممنون
ايا ميشه جزوات ديگه اي از اين دانشگاه را درخواست كنيم يا خير !؟؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام خيلي ممنون
> ايا ميشه جزوات ديگه اي از اين دانشگاه را درخواست كنيم يا خير !؟؟


منم همین سوال رو دارم . . .
میشه یا نمیشه ؟؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
من فقط همین آمار رو داشتم.

----------


## omidd1315

> سلام خيلي ممنون
> ايا ميشه جزوات ديگه اي از اين دانشگاه را درخواست كنيم يا خير !؟؟


سلام ممنون ميشم اگه جززوه هاي ديگه اي رو بذارين.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

دوستان لطفاً درخواست جزوه نفرمایید. همونطور که می دونید این جزوه ها به سختی گیر میاد. دلیلش هم این هست که دانشگاه های ما با جزوه هاشون مثل اموالشون برخورد می کنند و اونها رو در انحصار خودشون و  دانشجویان خودشون نگه می دارند.

در عوض می تونید از منابع خارجی استفاده کنید. دانشگاه های خارجی که سیستم آموزش الکترونیک دارند معمولاً جزوه ها، سخنرانی ها و کنفرانس های اساتیدشون، فیلم های آموزشی و آزمون هاشون رو در اختیار همه می زارند. توی گوگل عبارت Online courses رو جستجو کنید.

----------


## pesar irooni

> این جزوه ها به سختی گیر میاد. دلیلش هم این هست که دانشگاه های ما با جزوه هاشون مثل اموالشون برخورد می کنند و اونها رو در انحصار خودشون و دانشجویان خودشون نگه می دارند.


سلام
اینطوری ها هم نیست
الان دیگه کمتر جزوه نویسی می کنند (مخصوصا رشته کامپیوتر)
من الان ارشد علم و صنعت میخونم و به شخصه اصلا جزوه ندارم
هرچند کسایی هستند که هرچی استاد بگه مینویسند اما اکثرا از رو اسلاید و کتاب درس میدند

----------


## omidd1315

سلام دوستان ببينم كسي ميتونه در مورد پيدا كردن جزوه هاي كامپيوتر 
دانشگاههاي مطرح كمكم كنه
ممنون ميشم.

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام
> اینطوری ها هم نیست
> الان دیگه کمتر جزوه نویسی می کنند (مخصوصا رشته کامپیوتر)
> من الان ارشد علم و صنعت میخونم و به شخصه اصلا جزوه ندارم
> هرچند کسایی هستند که هرچی استاد بگه مینویسند اما اکثرا از رو اسلاید و کتاب درس میدند


 من هم باشما کاملا موافقم

----------


## saeed1727

من دنبال  جزوه ریاضی مهندسی هستم. پیدا میشه؟

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> سلام دوستان ببينم كسي ميتونه در مورد پيدا كردن جزوه هاي كامپيوتر 
> دانشگاههاي مطرح كمكم كنه
> ممنون ميشم.


منم می خواستم همینو بگم. 
کسی جزوه های اساتید و دانشگاه های مطرح اونم واحد های تخصصیش(مثل مهندسی اینترنت و از این قبیل ) رو داره؟
اگه آره خیلی ممنون میشیم بزارین.  :قلب:

----------


## hamidrezaAR

سلام ممنون از جزوه الکترونیکی امار مهندسی  اجرت با پروردگار سبحان  عاقبت بخیر بشی

----------

